# Both neighbours now have exact same car as me



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

So 18 months ago I bought my first new car, a black MK6 Golf 1.4 TSI and I love it. A year later and the neighbours to my left got the exact same car, but in red (same engine, doors etc...) and today my other next door neighbours have turned up in a blue one!! Now I know it's only a Golf and its a common car, but 3 houses in a row with the exact same car looks ridiculous! and the fact that they all have the same engine as well... I personally wouldn't get the same car as my next door neighbour as I think it looks silly. What is your guys opinion on this?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Keeping up with the Jones`s me thinks.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Your just a trend setter mate, take it as a compliment lol 

Sutty.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I personally wouldn't give two hoots what my neighbours have when choosing a car... I'll choose the car I want that does what I need it to do  ... FWIW, of the three of us that live on the steading, two of us own Subarus - mine an Outback, my neighbour's a Forester... More a testament to the type of car that's needed where I live more than trend setting though I suspect.


----------



## Uncle_Ben (Feb 3, 2015)

Bizarrely I've had very similar! I got a mk5 GTD Golf, neighbour across the road got one. The missus got an Eos, our neighbours got one. I've just changed to a Civic GT and the missus is after a Mini, let's see what happens!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm with the OP on this one.

We moved into our house last Jan, finally got the removals company to get all the gear in for about 7pm so it was pretty dark.

Unbelievably, when I woke up the next day, our neighbours either side both had the same style house!! If that was not amazing enough, a couple of others on the estate have the same house as ours too!! Even the grass is the same colour FFS!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I'm with the OP on this one.
> 
> We moved into our house last Jan, finally got the removals company to get all the gear in for about 7pm so it was pretty dark.
> 
> Unbelievably, when I woke up the next day, our neighbours either side both had the same style house!! If that was not amazing enough, a couple of others on the estate have the same house as ours too!! Even the grass is the same colour FFS!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Copycats.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> I'm with the OP on this one.
> 
> We moved into our house last Jan, finally got the removals company to get all the gear in for about 7pm so it was pretty dark.
> 
> Unbelievably, when I woke up the next day, our neighbours either side both had the same style house!! If that was not amazing enough, a couple of others on the estate have the same house as ours too!! Even the grass is the same colour FFS!!!! :lol::lol:


Really wow! :wall:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

you could buy a new car to p them off :driver::lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

tightlines said:


> you could buy a new car to p them off :driver::lol:


Hire one for a week, park yours at work or something - then drop into casual conversation how you had to get a new one because of a terrible fault with the type of car you had  :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

You think you've got it bad.
This is mine, my brothers and my mother's car.
All 530s with black leather interior and 18 inch my sport alloys


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

group photo time, or persuade them to buy detailing products in bulk?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Talking of keeping up with the Jonses, I had to snap this shot of a couple of neighbours near where I used to live...










But it wasn't enough for the Aston guy. He upgraded to a white Bentley


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

polac5397 said:


> group photo time, or persuade them to buy detailing products in bulk?


I take care of my mom's car.
my brother owns the one on the right. 
He takes it to the hand car wash when he can be bothered. His choice I guess.:wall:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Luke M said:


> You think you've got it bad.
> This is mine, my brothers and my mother's car.
> All 530s with black leather interior and 18 inch my sport alloys


Brilliant.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

A golf is about the most common cars on the road, if not the most. Why are you surprised?

My opinion is that people who buy a golf lack the imagination to get anything else.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> A golf is about the most common cars on the road, if not the most. Why are you surprised?
> 
> My opinion is that people who buy a golf lack the imagination to get anything else.


I have to disagree with that sorry, i would say that the likes of an astra is more common.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

dubber said:


> I have to disagree with that sorry, i would say that the likes of an astra is more common.


Ignore him he's had the same car for 20 years, now thats imagination :lol:

Actually surprised more of the usual haters haven't appeared yet


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Move house, problem sorted. :wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dubber said:


> I have to disagree with that sorry, i would say that the likes of an astra is more common.


Surprisingly a fiesta, corsa and focus are more common, golf coming 4th, astra 5th.

I can't say any of them require imagination, just one lump of car please.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Ignore him he's had the same car for 20 years, now thats imagination :lol:
> 
> Actually surprised more of the usual haters haven't appeared yet


Most new cars bore me, in fact the m3 did too. The new mustang is about one of the few new cars to be produced which looks interesting.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ive had similar situation, 

neighbour had a 2001 Clio 1.5 Dci Dynamique a few years later i got a 03 1.2 Dynamique, then few more years down the line thier son got bought a brand new 2013 Fiesta 1.2 Zetec and year later i got the brand new Fiesta ST, i had other options when i got the clio i was also looking at the Corsa Sxi and when i got the fiesta id looked at its rivals, Mini Cooper S, Peugeot 208 GTI and Renault Clio sport. I bought what was the best car for me.

one main difference is we tend to buy Petrol apart from the van and they buy diesel. My other neighbours buy nothing but Japanese which don't really interest me, their kids are bit younger than me and they had 2 Corsas which were on all accounts nothing but trouble and the other has a 2000 Polo which has been a good car and has a few miles on.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I envy you guys if this is your biggest problem.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> I envy you guys if this is your biggest problem.


Couldn't have said it any better. Could you imagine the crisis if they used the same snowfoam and shampoo? :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

MEH4N said:


> Couldn't have said it any better. Could you imagine the crisis if they used the same snowfoam and shampoo? :lol:


#thirdworldproblems :lol:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol we have a white focus which is exactly the same as the neighbours opposite and we copied them. Had to swap my fiesta ST for a 5 door child friendly car and it was easier to stick with ford due to the finance. Wife's car and she wanted white - it's identical but hey ho! They're probably ****ed off but then it's a white focus and they're hardly exclusive!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You will have to go out and get a Monster truck now...

Your challenge is to keen yours looking to best...:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

How can buying any car lack imagination? Cars are popular for a reason. 

Sutty.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> I envy you guys if this is your biggest problem.


Amen!!!


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

it's a golf, sell it and buy something more special then


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rainbow said:


> I envy you guys if this is your biggest problem.


Can't remember him saying it's his biggest problem, or a problem come to think of it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Sutty 90 said:


> How can buying any car lack imagination? Cars are popular for a reason.
> 
> Sutty.


What amount of imagination is required to purchase an average euro box?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> What amount of imagination is required to purchase an average euro box?


You talk about this imagination all the time, i find money buys a car, i can't think of any car that requires imagination to buy, just money :thumb:.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> You talk about this imagination all the time, i find money buys a car, i can't think of any car that requires imagination to buy, just money :thumb:.


Why buy anything other than an euro box then? If a car is just a utility item, why would you ever buy a gtr?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Why buy anything other than an euro box then? If a car is just a utility item, why would you ever buy a gtr?


I am not saying it's a utility item, i just honestly can't think of a car that requires imagination to buy ?, you assume that because someone buys a "eurobox" that they have never thought of any other cars ?

PS i didn't buy the GTR in the end as it had issues.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I am not saying it's a utility item, i just honestly can't think of a car that requires imagination to buy ?, you assume that because someone buys a "eurobox" that they have never thought of any other cars ?
> 
> PS i didn't buy the GTR in the end as it had issues.


Gtr was an example. Why else would you buy a eurobox?

Imagination may not be quite the correct word though..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Gtr was an example. Why else would you buy a eurobox?
> 
> Imagination may not be quite the correct word though..


I don't think it is the right word.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> What amount of imagination is required to purchase an average euro box?


No imagination needed. Buying a car for most people is the best comprise of taste, cost and practicality. You may not find euro boxes that interesting but to some they are great. You could say the same about rich people/millionairs etc, how much imagination does it take to buy a Lamborghini?

Do share with us what cars fulfil imagination though?

Sutty.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought a Skoda, all the neighbour's are too posh to be seen in one lol.

You could do the same as its just a Golf underneath. Just with a different plastic badge and a bit more equipment and space as standard.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Sutty 90 said:


> No imagination needed. Buying a car for most people is the best comprise of taste, cost and practicality. You may not find euro boxes that interesting but to some they are great. You could say the same about rich people/millionairs etc, how much imagination does it take to buy a Lamborghini?
> 
> Do share with us what cars fulfil imagination though?
> 
> Sutty.


Anything other than a euro box?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont be too upset at them having the same car, somebody has the same car (and colour) as me up the road, if the Wife takes the wing mirror casing off again i wont have to pay for another


----------

